# 2006 gas pedal/foot problem...need help!!!



## miragepilot (Aug 18, 2006)

hi...1st post here....anyway.....i have a 2006 maxima that i use for business....i'm a territory manager and drive about 450-600 miles per week.....what is happening is that my right foot feels like its developing carpul tunnel syndrome......i have tried all different positions on the gas pedal and my foot still aches!!...

my sales territory is the five boros of ny, long island, westchester and rockland......so i can't always use cruise control.....

also the drivers seat is somewhat smaller than my butt....i'm not a large person just 6'1" tall, 212 lbs.....my right thigh resst on the side bolster of the seat and becomes numb after a while....this combined with my foot problem is really painful......shifting t differnt postions doesn't help......

i have thought about purchasing a new/larger gas pedal and maybe a seat cushion....if i could find a cushion that would make the seat....like straight across that would work...

any other drivers have this problem???...or is it just me????....thanks for your input

bob


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Personally, I don't really have any problems. Sometimes my ankle starts to bother me, but nothing bad. I put about 150 miles on my car daily. Majority is highway though, so I probably use cruise more than you, so it's not really an issue for me. Sorry.


----------

